# Sticky  anal sac information



## luv4mygirls

Scooting, licking and smelling could be signs of an anal gland ailment. The anal sacs are located on each side of the anus, just under the skin. They open to the outside by tiny passageways or ducts. Glands within the anal sacs produce a dark, foul-smelling substance. The sacs normally empty as the animal has a bowel movement. Their purpose is unknown although one theory suggests that they were once used to mark territory. Today, however your pet can do well without them. 



Expressing the Anal Glands 

Your dog has a set of anal glands placed on either side of their anus. In the wild these glands secrete scent which your dog uses to mark its territory when it has a bowel movement. 

For many reasons, sometimes these tear-shaped glands get blocked. This means that while more and more liquid is produced, none is being expressed into your dog's stools. Signs of blocked anal glands include bum scooting, bloomin stools, strong odour or a swollen anus. 

Expressing your dog's anal glands is relatively easy. Use one hand to hold up the dog’s tail and pull it gently toward the head. Hold a disposable cloth or tissue in the other hand. Place your thumb externally over one anal gland and your fingers over the other (see the diagram below for correct position). Press in and apply firm pressure as you pull your fingers posteriorly over the glands. The glands should empty out into your tissue. 

Normal anal sac fluid should come out slightly yellow or brown in colour. Impacted sacs will be very difficult to express and the material may be pasty and coloured grey or black. 



1. Impaction: The anal sac fluid is abnormally thick and cannot escape. 

2. Infection: Bacteria produce a yellow or bloomin pus. Infection may also exist in other areas, such as the eyes, ears, tonsils and/or skin. 

3. Abscessation: As a result of infection, a hot, tender swelling near the anus may rupture and discharge pus and blood. 

Signs of anal sac disease include "scooting" (dragging the anus on the floor), excessive licking under the tail, tenderness near the tail or anus, and/or bloomin or sticky drainage from the anal area. 

Important Points in Treatment 

1. Treatment for anal sac disease may include the following: 

* Manual expression (squeezing) of the sac contents. (temporary relief) 

* Flushing the sacs and instilling antibiotics into them. (longer remedy to symptoms) 

* Surgical drainage or removal of the sacs. (This treatment is usually performed if the patient has a chronic history or the sacs have ruptured. Healing can be slow though because of the location.) 

2. Medication must be given as directed. 

3. Diet: A higher fibre diet can in some cases help slow impaction but check with your vet for your specific pet's nutritional needs. 

Notify your Veterinarian if Any of the Following Occur: 

* Your pet is reluctant to eat. 

* Your pet is depressed or listless. 

* There is a sudden swelling or drainage near the anus. 

* Your pet constantly licks its anus. 

* Your pet vomits. 

Remember, squeezing the anal gland regularly will help minimize build-up and irritation but some material will undoubtedly still remain in the sacs causing the process to begin again. If you find your pet is always building up matter then you should talk to your vet about one of the other treatments for a longer remedy to the symptoms. 



Anal Sacs 
(summarized from Carlson & Giffin) 

Normally, anal sacs are emptied when the dog defecates. Some dogs with overactive anal glands may require occasional help. Your vet can demonstrate the procedure. 

A common indication of trouble with anal sacs is "scooting" (dragging the rear on the ground). 

Impaction: occurs when the anal sacs fail to empty properly. This is more common in smaller breeds. Squeezing the sacs yourself as needed will control the problem. 

Infection: complicates impaction. There is blood or pus in the secretions, and the dog may scoot (drag its rear on the ground). It may be painful. Check with your vet for an antibiotic you can apply after you empty the sacs. 

Abscess: Signs of anal infection, with a swelling at the site of the gland. It goes from initially red to a deep purple. You will have to have it lanced and cleaned by the vet. 

Dogs whose anal sacs become repeatedly infected and/or abscessed will need to have the glands removed. Surgery is uncomplicated, although the dog will have poor bowel control for the next few days after surgery. Try putting a pair of small boy's underpants, with the dog's tail through the third opening, on the dog to contain accidents.


----------



## ilovesadie

HAHA I love how they refer to the "third opening" on the boys underpants. 

Also, anyone who's willing to give the expression a go, have some help, I've had owners call saying they've been bitten by their sweet dog because they tried to express their anal glands themselves for the first time. You have to use just the right amount of pressure, in just the right area, and hold your breath...I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Seiah Bobo

is it okay for them to scoot once in a while


----------



## luv4mygirls

Seiah Bobo said:


> is it okay for them to scoot once in a while


if it isn't very often (chiwi does it like once a week maybe less) it is fine and i think they just do that to help express the anals. but if it is a constant thing than i say go to the vet (if you can't do it yourself.) some dogs do it and the anals weren't even full, they just like to wipe their butt. you will be able to know your dog better than anyone :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Great info :wave:


----------



## MissMolly

Thanks for that info!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls

there was a diagram with the article but it didn't copy.. i'll try to find it and post it....



edited
here ya go: the first diagram goes with the above article, the second site gives more info and a more in depth diagram

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/analsac.htm

http://www.dr-dan.com/analsac.htm


----------



## chihuahua-lady

thanks for the info


----------



## nikki&paris

Another suggestion too is to put on gloves before you express those glands. The smell is abnoxious. :shock:


----------



## MommyofLola

I once worked for a vet and he hated having to do anal sacs. He wore VERY thick gloves because of the smell. :shock:


----------



## Vanessa

My baby had to have it done. I noticed every time she went poop she scooted her but on the floor. At first I thought she was just cleaning her self but then I found an artical about this. Great info I don't think I could do it myself. I heard the yelp she gave when the vet did it.


----------



## ngtah00

*scooting*

my chi is scooting after she poops. she is potty trained in a pan and only does it inside the house. when she poops outside on the grass she doesn't scoot. 

I've had her anal glands cleaned by the groomers and no worms. Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

all three of my chi's suffer from full anal glands now and then :? cosmo was injected with the anti-biotics when he was castrated 

kisses nat


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

I really hope I never have to drain any anal glands but at least now I will know how to do it if I should ever need to. Thank you.


----------



## Moco's Mommy

YOUVE GOT TO B E KIDDING!!!!! I LOVE MOCO BUT I DONT THINK I CAN DO THIS!!!!!

NASTY!!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls

Moco's Mommy said:


> YOUVE GOT TO B E KIDDING!!!!! I LOVE MOCO BUT I DONT THINK I CAN DO THIS!!!!!
> 
> NASTY!!!!!!


a lot of people can't do it, so when they see signs of backed up anal sacs they go to the vet or get the groomer to do it.


----------



## Freyja

Hey everyone I'm new!

I don't have a chi yet but thankfully I worked at a doggie salon for a while and am... ahem, very familiar with the procedure. It isn't so bad once you get into the swing of it. Just aim your chi so when it squirts, and it WILL, it doesn't hit YOU but instead hits a shower wall or something. The dogs are *so* relieved when it's done!

Hey, it's easier than changing diapers. For me anyway!


----------



## danton

Yes and make sure you have lots of tissue too -sometimes it can squirt out so do it in an area that is clear of items around the dog and is easily cleaned.what a subject eh- but has to be done if needed.


----------



## sesar_galvez

wow..i cant take it..


----------



## ~Jessie~

sesar_galvez said:


> wow..i cant take it..


It is great information, and completely natural and not disgusting. It is a fact of life. When Madison and Rylie need their anal glands squeezed, I do it myself.


----------



## stephybooboo

i'm a bit afraid i can pop them?? and do they need it often i have noticed kujo is rubbing his butt on the rug sometimes he's only 13 weeks tho?


----------



## Alisha

Signs of blocked anal glands include bum scooting, bloomin stools, strong odour or a swollen anus. 


 What the heck is a bloomin stool ?? 

Poco had his burst once poor Fella


----------



## Kari

Busters burst on the first time his was empacted.  I barely noticed he had a problem and it was just about too late. That was last August and he has only had to have them emptied once after that in September. He hasn't had a problem since thankfully.

But with him the signs were scooting his butt and licking the area ALOT. Paying tons of attention to the area.


----------



## Chucky's Mom

Chucky also used to rub his bum on the carpet when he went outside to poop. The vet then emptied his anal glands and we haven't had a problem ever since!


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101

I would probally much rather the vet do it!


----------



## coloradogirl

Thanks for the information.  I appreciate it.


----------



## starbubbles

*wow*



luv4mygirls said:


> Scooting, licking and smelling could be signs of an anal gland ailment. The anal sacs are located on each side of the anus, just under the skin. They open to the outside by tiny passageways or ducts. Glands within the anal sacs produce a dark, foul-smelling substance. The sacs normally empty as the animal has a bowel movement. Their purpose is unknown although one theory suggests that they were once used to mark territory. Today, however your pet can do well without them.
> 
> 
> 
> Expressing the Anal Glands
> 
> Your dog has a set of anal glands placed on either side of their anus. In the wild these glands secrete scent which your dog uses to mark its territory when it has a bowel movement.
> 
> For many reasons, sometimes these tear-shaped glands get blocked. This means that while more and more liquid is produced, none is being expressed into your dog's stools. Signs of blocked anal glands include bum scooting, bloomin stools, strong odour or a swollen anus.
> 
> Expressing your dog's anal glands is relatively easy. Use one hand to hold up the dog’s tail and pull it gently toward the head. Hold a disposable cloth or tissue in the other hand. Place your thumb externally over one anal gland and your fingers over the other (see the diagram below for correct position). Press in and apply firm pressure as you pull your fingers posteriorly over the glands. The glands should empty out into your tissue.
> 
> Normal anal sac fluid should come out slightly yellow or brown in colour. Impacted sacs will be very difficult to express and the material may be pasty and coloured grey or black.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Impaction: The anal sac fluid is abnormally thick and cannot escape.
> 
> 2. Infection: Bacteria produce a yellow or bloomin pus. Infection may also exist in other areas, such as the eyes, ears, tonsils and/or skin.
> 
> 3. Abscessation: As a result of infection, a hot, tender swelling near the anus may rupture and discharge pus and blood.
> 
> Signs of anal sac disease include "scooting" (dragging the anus on the floor), excessive licking under the tail, tenderness near the tail or anus, and/or bloomin or sticky drainage from the anal area.
> 
> Important Points in Treatment
> 
> 1. Treatment for anal sac disease may include the following:
> 
> * Manual expression (squeezing) of the sac contents. (temporary relief)
> 
> * Flushing the sacs and instilling antibiotics into them. (longer remedy to symptoms)
> 
> * Surgical drainage or removal of the sacs. (This treatment is usually performed if the patient has a chronic history or the sacs have ruptured. Healing can be slow though because of the location.)
> 
> 2. Medication must be given as directed.
> 
> 3. Diet: A higher fibre diet can in some cases help slow impaction but check with your vet for your specific pet's nutritional needs.
> 
> Notify your Veterinarian if Any of the Following Occur:
> 
> * Your pet is reluctant to eat.
> 
> * Your pet is depressed or listless.
> 
> * There is a sudden swelling or drainage near the anus.
> 
> * Your pet constantly licks its anus.
> 
> * Your pet vomits.
> 
> Remember, squeezing the anal gland regularly will help minimize build-up and irritation but some material will undoubtedly still remain in the sacs causing the process to begin again. If you find your pet is always building up matter then you should talk to your vet about one of the other treatments for a longer remedy to the symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Anal Sacs
> (summarized from Carlson & Giffin)
> 
> Normally, anal sacs are emptied when the dog defecates. Some dogs with overactive anal glands may require occasional help. Your vet can demonstrate the procedure.
> 
> A common indication of trouble with anal sacs is "scooting" (dragging the rear on the ground).
> 
> Impaction: occurs when the anal sacs fail to empty properly. This is more common in smaller breeds. Squeezing the sacs yourself as needed will control the problem.
> 
> Infection: complicates impaction. There is blood or pus in the secretions, and the dog may scoot (drag its rear on the ground). It may be painful. Check with your vet for an antibiotic you can apply after you empty the sacs.
> 
> Abscess: Signs of anal infection, with a swelling at the site of the gland. It goes from initially red to a deep purple. You will have to have it lanced and cleaned by the vet.
> 
> Dogs whose anal sacs become repeatedly infected and/or abscessed will need to have the glands removed. Surgery is uncomplicated, although the dog will have poor bowel control for the next few days after surgery. Try putting a pair of small boy's underpants, with the dog's tail through the third opening, on the dog to contain accidents.


wow thanks for all that info, i recently found out that was what was wrong with my chi, took him straight to the vet and nipped it at the bud, so thankyou so much, otherwise i would never have known my lil star was ill!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy

I've emptied Gizmo's once.. It's really not that hard, I did a search first. I wore thin rubber gloves and instead of kleenex I used a baby wipe. The crap did squirt into the baby wipe and once done I cleaned his bottom with the nice smelly new wipe lmao...he didn't mind what I was doing at all. Never budged, just sat over my daughters shoulder while I gave a squeeze..lol mind you my daughter didn't like the whiff she got..nasty is right. lmao.


----------



## lisaanto

We took our baby into the vet when he needed this done. He stopped scootin for a while, but just recently started back up. He has a check up next week, so the vet will take care of it again. Does anyone know how often this happens? and once it happens, am I too assume it will be a normal thing? He is 7 months old, and this will be the second time (we got him at 3 months of age). Is that too often ? should I see about other options?


----------



## kimmiek915

What if I tried squeezing (expressing) my baby's anal glands and nothing came out? I tried a couple of times and I'm pretty sure I did it right, but absolutely NOTHING came out. Is this normal? Should I keep on checking periodically?


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón

o super! patrón does the scooting thing.. he def wouldnt let me do that myself!


----------



## tlspiegel

Good article! Thanks for sharing. 
Anal gland expression takes less than 30 seconds. It's a simple procedure and your vet can show you exactly how to perform it. I 'help' Prince, Jack and Chico a few times a month before any signs of scooting, etc. The dog is quite relieved afterwards and it's perfectly natural. No, it's not pleasant but if it helps your dog, then go for it!


----------



## Emsy

*HI*

I was wondering if emma needs her anal glands done as she keeps dragging her bum over my rug.
Kids think it is so funny!!
Liz x


----------



## kimmiek915

I would definitely ask the vet to check the next time you take her in for a visit. I know I didn't think to check until I was giving my Minky a bath and then I noticed that when I was washing her rear area, I felt a small grape sized lump, which I was guessing meant that her anal gland was full. I tried expressing it myself, but nothing came out, and I was afraid to apply too much pressue because I wasn't entirely sure that I was doing it correctly, so when I took her to the vet, I asked the doc to check her anal gland. Sure enough it was time to get it expressed, so the vet did it for me and oh boy did it smell. It's probably one of the worst smells ever...almost as bad as a skunk. My Minky is a year and 10 months old almost, so if your baby is around that age and if she hasn't had her anal glands checked, I would definitely ask the next time you're at the vet.


----------



## Guest

I am not sure if I could ever do this when I get a dog, But at least I will be aware of what to look out for...


----------



## carachi

my boy's anal sacs burst once and he had to have a tube surgically put in so the rest could drain it was so awful ;(


----------



## ria

my Chance has just been diagnosed with this problem he had a open cyst. I had no idea that there was such a problem if only I had read something like this sooner. This is great for everyone to be aware especially new mums. Well done for this imformation


----------



## Sunshine Mama

I have to empty my girls every couple of weeks. We call it the Booty Squish...It took me a litttle while to get comfortable in doing it. But to pay the vet for two girls every 2 or 3 weeks? I was determined to learn to do it on my own.


----------



## tazruby

thanks for the info My Taz scoots his behind on the floor once on a while.


----------



## Yoshismom

I would like to add here that bad breath that has no known reason. Meaning you have had tests run and there is no sign of any health problems and there are no issues with teeth. If they still have bad breath after everything else checks out then it is possible that your Chi has anal gland issues and needs to be expressed. I went years with Yoshi and breath issues with every test done and teeth cleanings and still had breath issues. He never had any sign of needing his anal glands expressed, no scooting, no odor and I never saw him licking or cleaning the area but apparently he was doing so at night and come to find out he had anal gland issues and it had been going on so long without any signs and it was more of a paste and when he cleaned himself at night it was in his mouth and that is where the bad breath came from (disgusting I know:-( ) but happy we now know what the breath issues were and now my boy has nice breath


----------



## Scarface

Yoshismom said:


> He never had any sign of needing his anal glands expressed, no scooting, no odor and I never saw him licking or cleaning the area but apparently he was doing so at night and come to find out he had anal gland issues and it had been going on so long without any signs and it was more of a paste and when he cleaned himself at night it was in his mouth and that is where the bad breath came from (disgusting I know:-( ) but happy we now know what the breath issues were and now my boy has nice breath


That is pretty much the grossest story ever - but helpful! Patrick scoots and has horrible breathe, so I will bring it up with the vet at our next appt.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

All I can say is .... Hey Honey, can you come squeeze the dog's anal gland... I'm going shopping! LMFAO

Thanks for the info, he hasn't done any of this yet... hopefully it won't be an issue.


----------



## chilady502

SO... is this one of those things that when you start doing it you will need to do it more often. I know some places say that if the dog has allergies then it probably needs to be done more often.I went almost 10 months w/ never having Zoe's expressed. She didn't seem to have any issues. Now, it's been like 2 weeks and as she was sitting next to me I smelled that smell (ugh!) I pulled up her tail and gave a gentle push and liquid came out. GROSS! Is there any rule as to how often this should be done? I was thinking that maybe I didn't get it all out and maybe should suck it up & just go to the vet. I just didn't want to go overboard w/ my first attempt and make her never want it to be done again. Surprisingly... she was very calm and didn't seem to mind. How often does everyone do this.. or have it done?


----------



## 18453

This is great... but still rather disgusting.. so glad i don't have to have anal glands expressed how rank would that be hey doc can you squeeze my bum please.. ewww i feel sick.

Daisy scoots occassionally before she has a poo then she is fine.. as much its not nice for them its hilarious to watch... i do get the mop out straight after mind you!!


----------



## SageLee

There's an article on this in the Dog Fancy Chihuahua edition! Very good information to know IMO, who woulda thought of that on their own, honestly?


----------



## unchienne

Lovely article. At one point or another, I've had my dog's bum in my hands, squeezing for dear life. Poppet's sacs were always clogged. Boo is a once-in-a-while case. Both girls have it as bad as Poppet did, especially Tilly.

Anal sac tips:

1. Use baby wipes. Not only will it allow you to get a better grip, they're thicker (which if you've gotten anal fluids on you, you know how nasty and hard to get rid of they are), the scented moisturizer slows fluid leeching to your fingers and makes the smell bearable. 

2. Right before squeezing, pull the tail over your dog's back as far as is comfortable. This makes the sacs "pop" out and easier to squeeze.

3. If your dogs scoot in private and you suspect he may have impacted glands, do a quick sniff test. If he or she _has _been licking the irritated area, chances are their breath will reflect it by reeking of butt juice. Always a sure sign with Poppet way before any scooting took place and same with the girls. I never see either of them scoot but I know I need to get down to business when one licks me and it smells like polecat musk.

4. When partnering in an anac sac expression (though I usually do by myself with a dog tucked under my left arm), make sure and wear proper protective gear. My aunt was holding Poppet a few years back and was the recipient of a runaway stream of fluid. One nasty little glob streamed right onto her bangs and it took three shampooings to get the smell sort of gone.


----------



## foggy

Those are great tips! I have tried to do Roo's, but get nervous I might hurt her and end up taking her to the vet every time. She gets this problem every so ofetn, mostly when switching foods, no matter how slowly I incorporate the new food, she still ends up with issues. Maybe I'll give it another go when this happens again.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

LmAO! OMG!!! This was great. I know, I had never heard of anal gland problems till I had my lil puppy mill pug, Gracie. She was kept in a small cage and her back legs grew deformed. She had chronic anal gland problems. I never even thought of doing it myself, I would always take her to the vet. Guess I'll check Boo Boo's tonight, he's been schooching. The vet told me that feeding the babies a little bit of canned pumpkin with their food helps, I guess the fiber. I've been feeding baked yam instead. I don't think I can do this myself either, even to save money! And, I also wanna know what is a bloomin stool! LOL!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol i was also wondering what a blooming stool was o.o i was picturing a flower shaped poop blooming away


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

LOL! I was thinking of a british guy going I just stepped in that bloomin stool! LOL!!!!!


----------



## carrieandcricket

Oh thank you so much. I'm taking Cricket to the vet this weekend anyway, and because I just got her, I don't know how long its been since she got it done. I noticed her scooting and looked something up today, and wow you posted a how to. I tried it, but nothing came out. Now I'm worried she's impacted. Hopefully the vet can fix this problem cause I know she will feel loads better.


----------



## pigeonsheep

tysoncallmetyty said:


> LOL! I was thinking of a british guy going I just stepped in that bloomin stool! LOL!!!!!


hahahaha :lol:


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

I felt all around for boo boo's anal glands last night and I couldn't find them and nothing seemed liked it was swelling up... I guess he's okay... I like feeding my dogs plain yogurt too, hopefully some raw and other wet materials besides dry kibble will help the bloomin stools....LOL!


----------



## bayoumah

hi just read this thread and really needed this info my buster is licking his bottom a whole bunch glad i found this infor thnaks ill try to exspress in morning


----------



## Jennmay

Interesting. I have never had to do this to my older chi but the puppy is a bum scooter she does not to have worms but seems to only do it after she pees so I though she just does not like the wet feeling. Nothing looks unusual or smelly so you think its something I need to have checked out on her? She is 7 weeks 2 days. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

That puppy is adorable! I've noticed that since I've started feeding raw and free feed kibble, my rat terrier is no longer scooting. I think it cleansed his anal glands.....


----------



## Spirit

My Spirit has an impacted anal gland twice in three years and it was awful. Now I have them expressed once a month at the vet.


----------



## shelmstr1

This is an old post so I'm not sure if anyone will reply but do anal gland issues every cause your pup to cry? I think mine does have a luxating patella and does squeal every once in a while from that but lately he's been squealing at different times that don't seem related to his knee and this time I smelled an odor after he squealed. Could it be an anal gland issue?


----------



## Dave

I have always done the anal glands on all three. It is such a routine during their bath that they don't even mind. Yes during the beginning they may have yelped but it wasn't anything crazy. I have no problem doing it at all and for the most part, the smell has never been that bad. I think that because I do it regularly, they don't have a problem. I don't wear gloves, I just have a soapy hand and when I'm down there washing their lady parts, I just get er done. My wife thinks i'm nuts...


----------



## Dave

shelmstr1 said:


> This is an old post so I'm not sure if anyone will reply but do anal gland issues every cause your pup to cry? I think mine does have a luxating patella and does squeal every once in a while from that but lately he's been squealing at different times that don't seem related to his knee and this time I smelled an odor after he squealed. Could it be an anal gland issue?


sounds like the gland has expressed on its own.


----------



## dmbjaylin

My 7month old has been licking there a lot for a few days now would that most likely be an anal glads issue?


----------



## Suki1986

Luckily with this thread Archie had his relieved this evening and he's back to his normal self and eating.
I think he gets it from me and when I worried about something I don't eat or eat little. He's hardly eaten food for a few days and kept chasing his tail more than normal. Didn't see him scoot at all, and seemed to sleep a lot more than normal.
Vets checked him over whilst there and nothing else pointed to anything after his anal glands were expressed.
I'm hoping it's not frequent!


----------

